# wer is die schönste im lande???



## bluesea1976 (26 Mai 2008)

wen bevorzugt ihr so an deutschen stars.
ich finde die gute sonya kraus gehört mit zu den schönsten.:laola2::3dthumbup:
hat jemand ein mega-upload mit neueren bildern?


----------



## Muli (26 Mai 2008)

Sonja Zietlow ist wirklich nicht zu verachten.

Wer für mich auch in diese Liste gehört:
Annemarie Warnkorss


----------



## homer22 (26 Mai 2008)

*die schönste*

für mich ganz klar marlene lufen.das ist erotik pur.grüße homer22


----------



## maierchen (26 Mai 2008)

Rhea Harder ,Iris Berben,und auf alle fälle Stefanie Kloß!


----------



## Katzun (26 Mai 2008)

homer22 schrieb:


> für mich ganz klar marlene lufen.das ist erotik pur.grüße homer22





der mann spricht mir aus der seele

und annika kipp darf man auch nicht vergessen:thumbup:


----------



## Eudoros (21 Juli 2008)

Es kann nur eine geben:


Felicitas Woll :drip:


----------



## matthias777 (15 Nov. 2008)

Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## Keiler78 (15 Nov. 2008)

Auf jeden Fall Annika Kipp...


----------



## cobra04 (15 Nov. 2008)

B.Schöneberger


----------



## m1chael (29 Nov. 2008)

Jasmin "Blümchen" Wagner


----------



## Haroo1900 (30 Nov. 2008)

Sonja Krauss für immer und ewig


----------



## neman64 (2 Aug. 2009)

Meine Top 5

1. Britt Hagedorn
2. Sonja Kraus
3. Inka Bause
4. Andrea "Kiwi" Kiwel
5. Susanne Kronzucker


----------



## Netto (2 Aug. 2009)

Annika Kipp <3


----------



## Hanno (3 Aug. 2009)

ach die könnt ihr doch alle in der feife rauchen!^^
Stefanie Kloß ist die einzig ware in deutschland ne auf der weld!^^


----------



## supersternchen (26 Aug. 2009)

bluesea1976 schrieb:


> wen bevorzugt ihr so an deutschen stars.
> ich finde die gute sonya kraus gehört mit zu den schönsten.:laola2::3dthumbup:
> hat jemand ein mega-upload mit neueren bildern?



Also mir ist Sonya Kraus eindeutig zu blond und gekünselt (besonders in "Talk Talk Talk" zu beobachten). So gesehen sticht für mich aber sowieso niemand aus der Masse an "Schönheiten" besonders heraus.


----------



## Leahn (7 Sep. 2009)

Felicitas Woll 4 ev3r


----------



## Stoney (7 Sep. 2009)

Meine Top 5

Charlotte Engelhardt
Bettina Cramer
Sarah Connor
Marlene Lufen
Britt Hagedorn


----------



## Brian (7 Sep. 2009)

Ich bin zu 100% Jeanette Biedermann Fan:hearts:,ein richtig süsses Schnuckelchen:dancing:,gruss Brian


----------



## Marco2 (12 Sep. 2009)

Minny Maus, die Freundin von Micky Maus!!


----------



## Marco2 (12 Sep. 2009)

lol5


----------



## Marco2 (12 Sep. 2009)

Minny Maus, die Freundin von Micky Maus!rofl1


----------



## kachinga (20 Sep. 2009)

Es kann nur Cora Schumacher sein......mein absoluter Traum. Für die Frau würde ich alles machen.


----------



## johncen (13 Nov. 2009)

:hearts: Die wunderschöne Charlotte Engelhardt! :hearts:


----------



## Stefan24100 (13 Nov. 2009)

Charlotte Engelhardt :drip::drip::drip::drip::drip:


----------



## leuchted (22 Nov. 2009)

vergest nicht esther schweins+nazan eckes


----------



## Weltenbummler (22 Nov. 2009)

Dana Golombek,Sonya Kraus ,Annemarie Warmkross, Luise Helm, Anne sophie Briest.


----------



## sixkiller666 (22 Nov. 2009)

Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## zerlett (24 Nov. 2009)

Die absolute Hammer-Braut ist für mich Kristina Sterz, dann kommt Annika Kipp, Annett Möller, Andrea Kaiser und Sandra Thier.

Sind alle zum anbeißen lecker und süß...lol3


----------



## Buterfly (24 Nov. 2009)

leuchted schrieb:


> vergest nicht esther schweins+nazan eckes



und vergesst kein "s" :mussweg:


----------



## armin (24 Nov. 2009)

Annika Kipp auch aus Österreich


----------



## lorddarkstar (9 Dez. 2009)

Eva Padberg ist meine absolute Nummer 1 aus deutschen Landen!!


----------



## chris267 (12 Dez. 2009)

Ganz klar: Sophie Schütt und Barbara Schöneberger:thumbup:


----------



## canaryislands (12 Dez. 2009)

Petra Gerster vom ZDF!!


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2009)

Katharina Böhm


----------



## Quottenfuzzi (12 Dez. 2009)

Die Jacobs-Schwestern


----------



## guate (15 Dez. 2009)

Kristina Sterz geht über alles!


----------



## Meisterjäger (16 Dez. 2009)

Die schönste im Lande ist Nora Tschirner:hearts: 
Danach kommt Tina Kaiser


----------



## lemi_amar (16 Dez. 2009)

Genau, Nora Tschirner, gar keine Frage. Schön, talentiert, ambitioniert, sympathisch, kein Dummchen.


----------



## Violator79 (16 Dez. 2009)

Tina Ruland


----------



## dreaven3 (18 Dez. 2009)

Djamila Rowe

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Djamila_Rowe


----------



## jorge86 (19 Dez. 2009)

Marlene Lufen, Yvonne Ransbach, Michaela Koschak

Sonya Kraus ist für mich nur noch ´n Botox-Opfer!


----------



## jonasdietrich (19 Dez. 2009)

charlote engelhardt


----------



## cr00l (20 Dez. 2009)

Keine ist schöner als *Annika Kipp*, egal welches Land!


----------



## irisberben (23 Dez. 2009)

Iris Berben auf alle Fälle !


----------



## johncen (23 Dez. 2009)

:hearts:* Charlotte Engelhardt!!!*


----------



## weserbutscher (23 Dez. 2009)

Anja Kling, Heidi Klum. Gerade nen Film mit Jasmin Schwiers gesehen, auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## dreaven3 (25 Dez. 2009)

Von vielen verehrt.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Djamila_Rowe


----------



## Quottenfuzzi (25 Dez. 2009)

Die jacobs sisters


----------



## HotJeans (26 Dez. 2009)

lol 

Für mich :

Jessica Schwarz
Cosma Shiva Hagen
Heike Makatsch


----------



## Dixi1975 (26 Dez. 2009)

nora tschirner, jenny elvers, biedermann und die hübsche von k-11.


----------



## Fuechslein (28 Dez. 2009)

Meine Top 10
1. Melanie Marschke
2. Theresa Scholze
3. Josefine Preuss
4. Wolke Hegenbarth
5. Anouschka Renzi
6. Ana Plasencia (MDR Umschau)
7. Helene Fischer
8. Franka Potente
9. Henriette Richter-Röhl
10. Janina Hartwig (auch wenn sie schon bischen in die Jahre gekommen ist)


----------



## max006 (29 Dez. 2009)

Michaela Koschak vom MDR TV Wetterfeh is de schönste!
was für ne tolle Figur, hat jemand die Bilder vom Heiligabend?
da sah sie aus wie ein Engel, na war ja auch Weihnachten


----------



## Gamer2 (31 Dez. 2009)

Sonya Kraus und Cora Schumacher


----------



## superlieb04 (31 Dez. 2009)

Collien Fernandez...einfach Traumkörper


----------



## Woodstock (2 Jan. 2010)

Für mich: Annemarie Warnkross (was für ein Name!) Und Ana Plasencia werden die beiden Ich sehe öfter.:hearts:


----------



## Dixi1975 (2 Jan. 2010)

estefania


----------



## figo7 (7 Jan. 2010)

Netto schrieb:


> Annika Kipp <3



sie hat echt eine starke aura!..

für mich ist und bleibt for ever SONYA KRAUS! einfach komplett.


----------



## irisberben (8 Jan. 2010)

Iris Berben ist die schönste!!


----------



## Dixi1975 (9 Jan. 2010)

inka bause


----------



## cord (10 Jan. 2010)

Für mich: Esther Schweins :hearts:


----------



## begoodtonite (10 Jan. 2010)

sonja kirchberger
Yvonne Catterfeld
Karolin Kebekus
Jessica Schwarz
Katharina Böhm
Sibel Kekilli


----------



## johncen (13 Jan. 2010)

Sexy* Charlotte Engelhardt *natürlich!


----------



## canaryislands (13 Jan. 2010)

Milena Preradovic ist ganz weit vorne.


----------



## Blechbuckel (20 Jan. 2010)

Von mir auch die aktuelle Top 5:

1. Kim Heinzelmann
2. Laura Dünnwald
3. Annemarie Warnkross
4. Birgit Klaus
5. Marlene Lufen

Zum Glück sind Geschmäcker verschieden....


----------



## NAFFTIE (28 Feb. 2010)

Annika Kipp





und

Nina Bott



​


----------



## irisberben (28 Feb. 2010)

iris Berben


----------



## Rumpelmucke (1 März 2010)

chris267 schrieb:


> Ganz klar: Sophie Schütt und Barbara Schöneberger:thumbup:



Schöneberger?????


----------



## korat (18 Aug. 2010)

Ich bin fassungslos !


----------



## irisberben (23 Aug. 2010)

Iris Berben!!!!


----------



## lorddarkstar (23 Aug. 2010)

Die Schönste ist und bleibt Eva Padberg...*schwärm*


----------



## Punisher (5 Sep. 2010)

collien fernandez


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Sep. 2010)

Stefanie Hertel ist die schönste und geilste Frau im lande!


----------



## halbfinale (20 Sep. 2010)

Meine Top 5

1. Susanne Kronzucker 
2. Bause
3. Sonja KrausInka 
4. Andrea "Kiwi" Kiwel
5. Britt Hagedorn


----------



## CoderGuru (12 Okt. 2010)

Eindeutig Yvonne Catterfeld :WOW:


----------



## qwertzi (12 Okt. 2010)

Ich sehe Annika Kipp ganz weit vorn.


----------



## Mücke 67 (6 Nov. 2010)

Verona sollte mann auch nicht vergessen


----------



## MarkyMark (7 Nov. 2010)

*Nora Tschirner*


----------



## irisberben (7 Nov. 2010)

Iris Berben! ))


----------



## marcnachbar (11 Nov. 2010)

*AW: die schönste*



homer22 schrieb:


> für mich ganz klar marlene lufen.das ist erotik pur.grüße homer22



Genau:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Olgi1310 (19 Nov. 2010)

jung: Lena Meyer-Landrut
reif (aber nicht alt): Iris Berben


----------



## themarvelous (27 Nov. 2010)

esther schweins,
anni warnkross


----------



## TylerDurden89 (26 Dez. 2010)

Lena Meyer-Landrut, eindeutig! :thumbup:


----------



## Fuechslein (1 Jan. 2011)

Tja, aktuell die Schönste oder die Schönste aller Zeiten?

Die Schönste aller Zeiten ist und bleibt für mich Nastassia Kinski.

Aktuell ist das schon schwerer, es gibt in zwischen zu viele. Auf alle Fälle gehört Maira Rothe (Wetterfee beim MDR) dazu.:thumbup:


----------



## ilovewetjeans (2 Jan. 2011)

TylerDurden89 schrieb:


> Lena Meyer-Landrut, eindeutig! :thumbup:



Sorry, aber dieser Teenie törnt mich total ab. Sowas von unweiblich und darüber hinaus eine freche Klappe.


----------



## ilovewetjeans (2 Jan. 2011)

neman64 schrieb:


> Meine Top 5
> 
> 1. Britt Hagedorn
> 2. Sonja Kraus
> ...



Kiwel gehört für mich neben Dunja Hayali und Kathrin Müller-Hohenstein zu den ersten Anwärterinnen auf den Titel "Flanschkuh der Nation"...


----------



## congo64 (30 Jan. 2011)

nazan


----------



## willy (3 Feb. 2011)

henriette richter röhl oder emma watson


----------



## Tommy3006 (4 Feb. 2011)

Für mich ist Miriam lange die schönste deutsche Frau


----------



## kwademagitta (5 Feb. 2011)

Für mich Britt-Sonja Kraus:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Kenno96 (11 Feb. 2011)

britt hagedorn


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Feb. 2012)

Andrea Jürgens


----------



## hellfishal (5 März 2012)

Marleen lohse


----------



## Buschi25 (21 März 2012)

Nina Heinemann
Andrea Kaiser
Andrea Kiewel
Babara Schöneberger


----------



## hertanuklear (31 März 2012)

Felicitas Woll
Wolke Hegenbarth
Magdalena Neuner
Maria Riesch
Lucy Diakovska

Edit :

Rhea Harder


----------



## Sephta (30 Apr. 2012)

Natürlich Katharina Böhm!


----------



## chasteboy (23 Okt. 2012)

*mandy grace capristo ! ! !*


----------



## celebfan1995 (23 Okt. 2012)

Babs und Sonya Kraus


----------



## schlongdong2 (24 Okt. 2012)

Heidi Klum.


----------



## Silez (24 Okt. 2012)

1.sylvie
2.annemarie
3.nazan


----------



## benmaroni (25 Okt. 2012)

*Sonya Kraus*


----------



## dortmund09 (5 Mai 2013)

Für mich eindeutig Andrea Kaiser super natürlich und sehr sexy


----------



## Sven_Lenaist_Loves_Lena (11 Mai 2013)

Der absolute Platz 1 in Deutschland, bzw. auf der ganzen Welt ist für mich Lena Meyer-Landrut!


----------



## sfera (11 Mai 2013)

eubauerPlatz 1: kiwi Platz 2:Barbara Platz:3 Neubauer

das erste Wort weis ich nicht was ich meinte....LLLLLach


----------



## yogi1964 (12 Mai 2013)

Melanie Marschke


----------



## stummel (13 Mai 2013)

1: Birgit Klaus 2 Jessica Kastrop 3; Viola Weiß 4: Annika Kipp 5.Anna sara Lange


----------



## marriobassler (13 Mai 2013)

simone thomalla gehört da mit dazu finde ich


----------



## Sierae (13 Mai 2013)

*AW: Wer is die Schönste im Lande???*

:thumbup: Ich mag - Gesine Cukrowski :thumbup:


----------



## superfan2000 (29 Aug. 2013)

Stefanie Hertel


----------



## Ma3 (29 Aug. 2013)

Rebecca Mir


----------



## BennyClay (5 Apr. 2014)

Andrea kaiser


----------



## weazel32 (5 Apr. 2014)

sie gehört mit zu den schönsten im dt tv ^^


----------



## pLagerblom7 (5 Jan. 2015)

Karolin Oltersdorf!!


----------



## Elfman (12 Sep. 2022)

Wir lieben Frauen.
Und das ist gut so.


----------



## EmilS (15 Sep. 2022)

Jede Frau ist schön, man muss nur lang genug mit ihr alleine sein.


----------



## Letsgo (15 Sep. 2022)

Viviane Geppert


----------

